# how mcuh are hps systems



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 5, 2005)

if im not wrong just like anyother light bulb you need a special lamp/output.

how much will it cost for a 1000 wat or a 500 wat output/lamp for my bulb.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 5, 2005)

You need:
a bulb
an appropiate ballast
a mogul socket/reflector.

There are assorted small sizes, then they go 400-watts, 600-watts and 1k watts.
Prices for HID light systems vary, just like anything,
New 400-watt systems I've seen for as little as $150.
Google indoor gardening shops, call and compare prices.  Ask about used equip. if you're on a budget.  Check e-bay; they sell both new and used sysrems.

P.S. if you get a used system, buy a new bulb.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 5, 2005)

thanks.. i guess im going to have to raise my budget now...but itll all be worth it in the end


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 5, 2005)

That's one of the best things about growing pot at home--you'll make your investment back the very first grow!
Take the average closet grow.  You can grow 12 oz. in a 3' x 4' closet with a set-up that cost you let's say $350.00.
In Calif., a oz. of GOOD weed costs that much.
You make your investment back x 12 the very first grow.
Subsequent grows will cost you maybe $45.00 for elec. & less than that for nutrients per grow.
$4,000.00 worth of weed every 3--4 months for less than $100.00.
Sweeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Sep 6, 2005)

Thought you didnt sell Guru......

Anyway, My 1000w Cost me 150 bucks used. And it was 120 for the new hortilux bulb.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok I have another question. any tips on what to say if the person im buying from ask me what im gonna do with it.
 Im i guy who naturly just looks like he's baked 24/7 and i am super paranoid about these things...


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 6, 2005)

I used to sell but no longer do (retired).  Nowadays it's all for personal use.  Any left over I gove to med-mj patients.

Grow lights are for 1 purpose--indoor gardening.  Or I suppose you could tell someone who asks that you need a bright light for a warehouse.
If you buy your light(s) fom an indoor gardening place thy won't ask what you're growing.  They don't want to know.  If you told them "pot" they'd refuse to sell you anything otherwise they'd be guilty of conspiricy to conduct a criminal enterprize.
Believe it or not, growing pot in your closet is considered "manufacturing drugs".

I was at a grow shop once when a customer asked me what I was growing.
Sometimes I can think quickly.
So I said "The hottest damn habenero chilie's you'll ever come across".
After he left I asked the clerk--a friend of mine--if he thought that guy was a cop.
He said no, he was a customer for years, he was just nosy (or maybe high).

P.S. NEVER EVER mention ANYTHING to do with growing pot at a grow shop. I was once thrown out of a grow shop for mentioning to a clerk about something I had read in "HT" (High Times).
"WHAT ARE YOU A COP?" the ******* screamed.
"No, why, are you?" I replied.
Anyway he ordered me out of his store which he had every right to.


----------

